# stop lights wont turn off



## manuel (Aug 24, 2004)

since yesterday my stop lights wont turn off after turning the motor off. nothing special has happened, they just wont turn off. dunno if this is related but i found what seems to be a broken "rubber button" on the carpet, right under the steering wheel. could it be a seal or something preventing the stop lights from turning off? other than that, everything is working nicely, and i really love my old, reliable sentra.

tia


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

I would replace the stoplight switch. You can get them from Advance Auto Parts for about $8. Don't ask where it's located on the car because I don't know. Perhaps Advance Auto Parts would.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That rubber button is from the brake light switch, and since it fell off, the brake pedal isn't depressing the switch enough to turn the lights off.


----------



## manuel (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you toolapcfan, i thought of something like that. i just cant friggin locate where it is supposed to be. can you gimme an idea, cause i'm not too smart when it comes to cars? and... should i be able to find that "button" only or is it part or another piece?

tia


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you follow the arm of the brake pedal up, you will see a bracket with a hole in it (where the button used to be) and the brake pedal switch is right there also. that button is what the plunger of the switch hits to shut off the tail lights. hit up your local dealer...wait... here is a part number 46584-S0100 it will be a clear button with a tit that plugs into the hole in the bracket. oh the button runs about a $1.50


----------



## manuel (Aug 24, 2004)

thank u guys, found and fixed. $1.25 actually

:loser: :loser: 



SPEEDO said:


> if you follow the arm of the brake pedal up, you will see a bracket with a hole in it (where the button used to be) and the brake pedal switch is right there also. that button is what the plunger of the switch hits to shut off the tail lights. hit up your local dealer...wait... here is a part number 46584-S0100 it will be a clear button with a tit that plugs into the hole in the bracket. oh the button runs about a $1.50


----------



## BrookShadowRC (Jul 18, 2004)

*Another way...*

I had the same issue about a month ago. I went to the local hardware store and matched a round head bolt with no phillips or slot in it and filled it with that. Works perfectly, with no issues. 

Cost, $.025


----------



## hankfromhawaii (Aug 17, 2005)

*Superglue*

I'm new here.

I wish I'd known about this forum a couple weeks ago. I've been scratching my head over my stop lights not turning off, resorting to unhooking my battery every time I left my car.

I actually meticulously superglued all the pieces back together like a jigsaw puzzle. Works fine, but I'll see how long it lasts.

I also found this very helpful page on the web that shows pictures of the stoppers and where they go.

http://www.z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


----------



## saam3g1b (Sep 17, 2007)

*Brake lights won't turn on*

My brake lights WON'T turn on. This happened about 2 months ago, and I was driving towards Autozone to have someone check it, and they suddenly turned on. It just happened last night again, and they have not come back on. My '05 Sentra is out of warranty and I was tipped off that my problem might be the brake light switch. Is this something I can do myself? Otherwise, the dealership wants to charge me $150 hourly for work performed or $75 just to look at it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dushank (Jul 14, 2014)

*dushank*

This happened to me yesterday on my Nissan Sunny 2006 model. I live in Dubai and was away for about 3 weeks on my annual vacation. When I returned from work yesterday evening I noticed the break lights/park lights were turned on after I parked the car and the engine is completely switched off.

I tried to find the reason in the internet and found this forum and checked all the suggested options including the break fluids and the battery lights/status and found everything was in order.

Since it was night and all the workshops were closed, I disconnected my battery terminal and left the car till the morning otherwise my batter would be tried out by the morning.

I brought the car into my workshop and they have identified the issue in 5 minutes.

There is a small rubber bush in the break pedal which was worn out. I bought the bush for about $3 and the guy just replaced it in less than 5 minutes.

The bush is something like which is shown in the following image.

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm219/ddgonzal/Datsun 1200/Parts/46512-H0101-a.jpg


Hope this helps.


----------

